# Sunday Hunters



## brofoster (Oct 22, 2006)

I met with several hunters on Saturday to begin the season.  We basically ended up with a few plots that I planted on a friends land her in Albany Ga.  We all hatched out where everyone would be and did the meet and greet thing.  We basically ended up forming our own little club.  We have around 700 acres between 6 guys, not counting the 1100 that I have access to in Mitchell CO.   After hunting Saturday morning 3 deer shot at and 2 killed.  Next week I will take them to the plantation.  For the most part the guys are all believers.  Anyway, after the hunt Saturday we went fishing in a 20 acre lake behind my buds house.  Plans started flying around for hunting the next morning.  One bud of mine who is a fellow Marine, said he was going to hunt a new stand I put up.  I made the comment, "Don't you have worship tomorrow morning?" Two of the other guys said they would be hunting as well.  I said that I don't hunt on Sundays because I will never forsake the assembly for hunting or fishing.  We also have a morning and evening service, and I will not miss either; to include Wednesday night.  

     My Marine bud still had a doe smoking in the bed of my truck and was willing to compromise his soul to go hunting.  I told him good luck and I hope Jesus doesn't come back while your are in the stand instead of church.  

     My thoughts are that God only asks me for ONE day a week out of seven.  Hunting makes some Christians go crazy to the point that they compromise themselves.


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN (Oct 22, 2006)

i agree totally.  some peole have the mentality that they will worship in the stand and be in nature.  while you can worship anywhere you go.  i still believe it imprtant to go to gods house.  i will not hunt on sunday.  as a matter of fact there is very little i will do on sunday other than go to church and spend time with my family


----------



## brofoster (Oct 22, 2006)

Glad to hear it brother.  The messed up part is that he ended up going anyway.  Come to find out they all went except me.  They got all nice and cozy in the stands and about 6:45 this morning all pinkiepinkiepinkiepinkie broke loose and it poured down util around 8:30.  Just enough to ruin the hunt.  My buddy came and tried to apologize, but I told him that I don't have a heaven or pinkiepinkiepinkiepinkie to put him in.  He needed to talk to God about the guilt he felt.


----------



## CAL (Oct 22, 2006)

I agree with your Grandpa, Mike.All days are very important.


----------



## Tn_Extreme (Oct 22, 2006)

The Bible says anything we put before God is in essence, our God.
While hunting on Sunday is fine and dandy...putting it before worshipping our Saviour is wrong and a sin.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Oct 23, 2006)

Get the Lord in your heart and you won't want to hunt on Sundays. The best way I know to put it. I love to hunt as much as anybody but I don't miss my time in church with my family for it. Sunday and Wednesday nights are reserved for the Lord around here.


----------



## Snakeman (Oct 23, 2006)

Reminds me of a story about a farmer and a preacher.

Seems the farmer missed Sunday morning service because it was the first clear day in quite some time, and he spent the day cutting and baling hay.  The preacher saw the farmer later in the week and made a point to let the farmer know he knew why he missed Sunday service.  The farmer's reply------"I figure I was better off sitting on a bale of hay thinking about the Lord, rather than sitting in a church pew, thinking about baling hay."

Think about it.

The Snakeman


----------



## SE.GAcoondawg (Oct 23, 2006)

balvarik said:


> By declaring one place in his name more important than another is the work of man not the Father.



I'd have to disagree with that.

Christ set the foundation of the local new testament church.


----------



## duckbill (Oct 23, 2006)

balvarik said:


> Whether I'm milking or hunting,I am in his home,because he is in my heart.
> He built the earth,the hills,the grass,the birds and beasts.
> By declaring one place in his name more important than another is the work of man not the Father.
> Mike





Mike, I agree and I'm going to elaborate your point a little.  I do believe church attendance is important, but I do not believe it is a sin to miss it.  Being a child of God is about a "relationship" with Him.  Not attending church will not keep you from Heaven, no more than attending church will get you in.  Too much emphasis is placed on how we act rather than the condition of our heart. 
One more point...if another Christian chooses not to attend church one Sunday we are not to judge that person.  If they are trully saved, God will convict them if it is wrong.  If you feel God telling you to get to church, follow what he says and go.  Maybe that's what God feels you need.


----------



## leroy (Oct 23, 2006)

So if the ones that say its wrong and would never do it went on a paid out of state hunt, for example Illinois, that included Sun or Wed or both then you would skip those days and find a Church to attend.


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Oct 23, 2006)

duckbill said:


> Mike, I agree and I'm going to elaborate your point a little.  I do believe church attendance is important, but I do not believe it is a sin to miss it.  Being a child of God is about a "relationship" with Him.  Not attending church will not keep you from Heaven, no more than attending church will get you in.  Too much emphasis is placed on how we act rather than the condition of our heart.
> One more point...if another Christian chooses not to attend church one Sunday we are not to judge that person.  If they are trully saved, God will convict them if it is wrong.  If you feel God telling you to get to church, follow what he says and go.  Maybe that's what God feels you need.



Bill,
Great post!!


----------



## groundhawg (Oct 23, 2006)

Snakeman said:


> Reminds me of a story about a farmer and a preacher.
> 
> Seems the farmer missed Sunday morning service because it was the first clear day in quite some time, and he spent the day cutting and baling hay.  The preacher saw the farmer later in the week and made a point to let the farmer know he knew why he missed Sunday service.  The farmer's reply------"I figure I was better off sitting on a bale of hay thinking about the Lord, rather than sitting in a church pew, thinking about baling hay."
> 
> ...



Big different what a man might have to do to make a living and what he just wants to do to have fun.


----------



## Double Barrel BB (Oct 23, 2006)

Heb 10
25. Not forsaking the assembling of ourselves together, as the manner of some is; but exhorting one another: and so much the more, as ye see the day approaching.


----------



## groundhawg (Oct 23, 2006)

leroy said:


> So if the ones that say its wrong and would never do it went on a paid out of state hunt, for example Illinois, that included Sun or Wed or both then you would skip those days and find a Church to attend.




Not only say it have done it.  Taken time from hunting and fishing trips to go to church. 

Makes me do better or worse than anyone else just where I know I needed to be.  Samething when wife and I are on vacation we find a local church to attend.


----------



## leroy (Oct 23, 2006)

groundhawg said:


> Not only say it have done it.
> 
> Makes me do better or worse than anyone else just where I know I needed to be.  Samething when wife and I are on vacation and I am not hunting or fishing we find a local church to attend.



So sometimes you hunt or fish on Sunday or Wed. I dont do it alot either but i have done it and will again I'm sure. I have also heard of Churches that make you give an account of why you were not present at services and I think that is wrong.


----------



## Randy (Oct 23, 2006)

Well I guess I could go to church and worship with all the hipocrites and have the Pastor in his 300 dollar suit and 200 dollar watch ask me for some of my money and leave there mad at the church and the pastor.  Or I can go out in the woods and talk to God directly.  And no I do not talk with him every Sunday morning.  It is usually Saturday morning, Saturday evening, Sunday morning, and Sunday evening.

If churches were what they are suppose to be it might be a little different.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 23, 2006)

duckbill said:


> Mike, I agree and I'm going to elaborate your point a little.  I do believe church attendance is important, but I do not believe it is a sin to miss it.  Being a child of God is about a "relationship" with Him.  Not attending church will not keep you from Heaven, no more than attending church will get you in.  Too much emphasis is placed on how we act rather than the condition of our heart.



  Go to church if it helps you to become a better Christian. God asks us to be believers every day, not just one. If you're not a believer and don't follow his law the other six days, keeping the Sabbath is not going to take care of the other days.

I hunt on Sundays, because that's when I can. God knows me well. He knows my heart. He will not refuse me entry into heaven because of how many times I didn't go to church.


----------



## groundhawg (Oct 23, 2006)

leroy said:


> So sometimes you hunt or fish on Sunday or Wed. I dont do it alot either but i have done it and will again I'm sure. I have also heard of Churches that make you give an account of why you were not present at services and I think that is wrong.




No I never hunt on Wednesdays since I have to work Monday through Friday.  Only hunt or fish on Saturday if something more important with the family is not taking place.  Than on Sunday I spend time in church and also with the family.

My message should have read when we are on vacation we go to a local church.  It does appear to read that if not hunting or fishing than I go to church which is incorrect.  Sorry did not mean to confuse you.


----------



## Tn_Extreme (Oct 23, 2006)

SE.GAcoondawg said:


> I'd have to disagree with that.
> 
> Christ set the foundation of the local new testament church.


Amen..

"Suffer not the assembling of yourselves together."


----------



## brofoster (Oct 23, 2006)

Yesterday, 11:10 PM  
balvarik     Join Date: Sep 2006
Location: SW of the headwaters of the Mississippi 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I attend mass Saturday evening.
My grandpa told us while we milked cow's that "The Almighty cares that what we do on one-day but what we do on all seven-days".
Whether I'm praying while milking my nannies or while enjoying his greatness of all outdoors,when he returns I'll be no better or worse than any other man,all who are imperfect and flawed.
Mike

WOW!!!!  That is all that I can say.  It is funny how some people can justify just about anything.  Hebrews 10:25 tells us "not to forsake the assembly of the saints as is the manner of some."  You can not go over, under, around, or in between that.  Your words are your words, but the Bible is God's word and we'll be judged against it, not any phylosophy that we have come up with.  God knows my heart, and I have a relationship with God is bolony.  Jesus said if you love me do one thing: "Keep my commandments."  

     He didn't say act, feel, think, or reason about it.  He said "DO", and everything else is excuses made by men.  




Reminds me of a story about a farmer and a preacher.

Seems the farmer missed Sunday morning service because it was the first clear day in quite some time, and he spent the day cutting and baling hay. The preacher saw the farmer later in the week and made a point to let the farmer know he knew why he missed Sunday service. The farmer's reply------"I figure I was better off sitting on a bale of hay thinking about the Lord, rather than sitting in a church pew, thinking about baling hay."

Think about it.

The Snakeman

WOW!!!!

And Jesus answered and spake unto them again by parables, and said, 


 Mat 22:2  The kingdom of heaven is like unto a certain king, which made a marriage for his son, 


 Mat 22:3  And sent forth his servants to call them that were bidden to the wedding: and they would not come. 


 Mat 22:4  Again, he sent forth other servants, saying, Tell them which are bidden, Behold, I have prepared my dinner: my oxen and [my] fatlings [are] killed, and all things [are] ready: come unto the marriage. 


 Mat 22:5  But they made light of [it], and went their ways, one to his farm, another to his merchandise: 


 Mat 22:6  And the remnant took his servants, and entreated [them] spitefully, and slew [them]. 


 Mat 22:7  But when the king heard [thereof], he was wroth: and he sent forth his armies, and destroyed those murderers, and burned up their city. 

THINK ABOUT IT!!!



Whether I'm milking or hunting,I am in his home,because he is in my heart.
He built the earth,the hills,the grass,the birds and beasts.
By declaring one place in his name more important than another is the work of man not the Father.
Mike

OK then!!

If that was the case then when did Christ die and give himself for the Church if it is ok for you to stay at home.  Christ is the head of the "Church" not men sitting in the woods that have no regard for the church.  He died for the Church, not for the treestand.  Both are important, but lets get some priority going.    


 Quote:
Originally Posted by balvarik  
Whether I'm milking or hunting,I am in his home,because he is in my heart.
He built the earth,the hills,the grass,the birds and beasts.
By declaring one place in his name more important than another is the work of man not the Father.
Mike 




Mike, I agree and I'm going to elaborate your point a little. I do believe church attendance is important, but I do not believe it is a sin to miss it. Being a child of God is about a "relationship" with Him. Not attending church will not keep you from Heaven, no more than attending church will get you in. Too much emphasis is placed on how we act rather than the condition of our heart. 
One more point...if another Christian chooses not to attend church one Sunday we are not to judge that person. If they are trully saved, God will convict them if it is wrong. If you feel God telling you to get to church, follow what he says and go. Maybe that's what God feels you need.
__________________

I don't believe! I don't think!  I'm not sure if?

"For as high as the heavens are above the earth, so is God's ways higher than mans!"

We can't reason on God's level, and that is why he never asks us to.  Just keep the commands.  Everytime that man has thought for God, he was usually wrong.  OBEDIENCE instead of sacrifice.    


Well I guess I could go to church and worship with all the hipocrites and have the Pastor in his 300 dollar suit and 200 dollar watch ask me for some of my money and leave there mad at the church and the pastor. Or I can go out in the woods and talk to God directly. And no I do not talk with him every Sunday morning. It is usually Saturday morning, Saturday evening, Sunday morning, and Sunday evening.

If churches were what they are suppose to be it might be a little different.
__________________
I don't like your attitude! 

Jesus is your example Randy.  If you find fault with him, don't go.  Don't look at the preacher and the hypocrits, listen to the word.  Find a good church and go.  



 Go to church if it helps you to become a better Christian. God asks us to be believers every day, not just one. If you're not a believer and don't follow his law the other six days, keeping the Sabbath is not going to take care of the other days.

I hunt on Sundays, because that's when I can. God knows me well. He knows my heart. He will not refuse me entry into heaven because of how many times I didn't go to church.

Love you like a brother Elfiii but have to disagree.


----------



## CAL (Oct 23, 2006)

Matthew 7;1-5
Judge not,that ye be not judged.
2 For with what judgement ye judge,ye shall be judged:and with what measure ye mete,it shall be measured to you again.
3 And why beholdest thou the mote in thy brother's eye but considerest not the beam that is in thine eye?
4 Or how wilt thy say to thy brother,Let me pull out the molt out of thine eye;and behold,a beam is in thine own eye?
5 Thou hypocrite,first cast out the beam out of thine own eye;and then shalt thou see clearly to cast out the mote out of tho brothers eye.


----------



## short stop (Oct 24, 2006)

I didnt ask Jesus  to Save me in Church , Far from it . I hunt on Sunday   , my choice .I  cant tell you how long I pray ,  or read my Bible or seek Gods will while alone  in the woods with no  worries  or other distractions .I can assure  you  the  day goes  fast when the book is open .  I  wont judge another  for his actions .
* Been there done it  --will not do it again . Learned from my mistakes , I'm no better than  the next sinner in the pew  beside me  while I am in God house .


----------



## 60Grit (Oct 24, 2006)

I guess I'm just a heathen sinner then. I hunt on Saturday, the true Sabbath, which we are commanded not to forsake. Then on Sunday I take my son to see my elderly parents and we cook lunch for them and spend time with them. My dad was a minister and he and mom no longer can attend church. So our fellowship is with them.

Being a Christian and walking the walk is a 24 / 7 job. If you can fit it all in on one day, then good luck. Seems to me that when I do get to visit church on that one day, I am surrounded by hypocrites that think they are doing Gods will by just being their. 

Nope, I think God had rather have us out spreading the word every day, and doing his work rather than regular visits to the well. Some people are more content drinking from the well than they are sharing the water of life with those that need it most.

And to the Marine sniper, you did your job, you made your peace bro.
Sleep easy, be blessed, and thank you for defending our freedom to worship, with your life.


----------



## SBG (Oct 24, 2006)

groundhawg said:


> Not only say it have done it.  Taken time from hunting and fishing trips to go to church.
> 
> Makes me do better or worse than anyone else just where I know I needed to be.  Samething when wife and I are on vacation we find a local church to attend.



Amen!


----------



## Hawkeye (Oct 24, 2006)

So are we now under the Law or under Grace.?
Why if am under grace do i need to keep Sundays, and where does it say in the Bible I should keep teh Sunday?
and where does it say it is a sin if I don't keep the Sunday ?


----------



## leroy (Oct 24, 2006)

Hawkeye said:


> So are we now under the Law or under Grace.?
> Why if am under grace do i need to keep Sundays, and where does it say in the Bible I should keep teh Sunday?
> and where does it say it is a sin if I don't keep the Sunday ?



I agree with you hawkeye!


----------



## CAL (Oct 24, 2006)

I agree Mike.Each of us that are believers have a special relationship with the Farther.It is not only special but personal and private.


----------



## Tn_Extreme (Oct 24, 2006)

Good post Mike,

We are no longer under the law.  The Bible does say that which you put before thethings of God will become your God.
The Holy Spirit living inside of me cant/wont/doesnt allow me to miss church. I have, I do and I pay for it in one form or fashion.

I shudder to think my kids seeing me going hunting on Sundays and laying out of church.  We are to be examples to our children and train them in the way they should go.  We should train them, by example, that God and his ordained day of worship, set aside for a group of believers to come together and meet for fellowship and  worship, should not be seen as "optional".


----------



## Tn_Extreme (Oct 24, 2006)

scooter1 said:


> I guess I'm just a heathen sinner then. I hunt on Saturday, the true Sabbath, which we are commanded not to forsake.


Hmmm

Then I an sure you keep the other laws as well for the "true" sabbath....Correct?? 

Do you cook or start fires on that day??

I guess you walk to church because we are commanded by the "law" to not start a fire on the Sabbath, thus you cant drive a car with a combustible engine in it.  So you walk ...correct?? 

Since you walk, you must live very close to the church because the Bible "laws" says we are not to walk further than roughly a mile  on the "true" sabbath??

Do you eat pork ??

The law says to not eat pork.

What I am trying to say is that since you keep one law I guess you keep them all....Correct??


----------



## Tim L (Oct 24, 2006)

This ones not complicated....You need to be in church Sunday morning (or Saturday if thats when you celebrate the Sabbath).....Period.


----------



## brofoster (Oct 24, 2006)

First off my job.  I have done things in the Marine Corps that are still classified and that will NEVER be revealed to the public.  If I told you half of what I have been through as a Marine it would leave the average man startled.  Much of it involved making people stop breathing.  I do it with pride, honor, sometimes doubt, but with a strong resolve of self and soul.  I also respect fully anyone else who has done the same.  Believe me, I am been afraid, cried the tears and felt the pain.      

Secondly why did I open this thread about Sunday hunters.  I expected a good bit of flack, but posted it anyway.  Not to stir strife, envoke nay sayers, or with any malice intent.  The scriptures tell me: 

2Ti 3:16  All scripture [is] given by inspiration of God, and [is] profitable for doctrine, for reproof, for correction, for instruction in righteousness: 

 2Ti 3:17  That the man of God may be perfect, throughly furnished unto all good works. 

My emphasis out of a love for all men's souls is 3:17.  That we might be throughly equipped for all good works; not thoroughly torn down.  

I keep hearing the word "sabbath" thrown around.  Remember that as New Testament Christians, the Sabbath (Saturday) has no relevance to us.  After Jesus instituted the church in Math 16:18 and it came into power and existense Acts 2:41, everything was done on the first day of the week (Sunday).  That is when the Chruch as we know it today assembled.  

Hbr 10:25  Not forsaking the assembling of ourselves together, as the manner of some [is]; but exhorting [one another]: and so much the more, as ye see the day approaching. 


 Hbr 10:26 ¶ For if we sin wilfully after that we have received the knowledge of the truth, there remaineth no more sacrifice for sins, 

This tells me that it is a willingful sin to forsake that assembly.  Therefore I do not feel that I am "JUDGING", but interpreting the scripture (by the way, we that are saints shall judge the rest of the earth to include angels). 

Now what I am getting back is not scripture but a bunch of unscriptural explanations of why people do things the way they do.  We will not be judged by our thoughts, feelings, emotions, or reasons but by the BIBLE.  It says go to church.  If we could do it all from home, there was no need for Jesus to come here and establish the church anyway.  Why would he put something in place and not want us to use it?  When did he ever leave it up to man to decide whether or not or in which way he would serve the Father?    

1Cr 14:33 For God is not [the author] of confusion, but of peace, as in all churches of the saints. 

Churches is the key word there

Outside of the church we are in the world, a place ruled by Satan.  

We claim that Christ is our king right?  Well, let me give you a small class on royalty.  

For any kingdom to be a kingdom, 4 things MUST exist.

1.  There must be a King:  Jesus "king of kings and Lord of Lords!"
2.  A Realm or place ruled:   "and he is head over all thing to the Church"
3.  Subjects: Christians
4.  A rule or authority: The Bible

Missing any of the above makes the whole thing null and void.  Outside of the church, Christ has no rule over you, because you are not in the kingdom.

Scripture is the only thing that is going to make me see it any differently.


----------



## SE.GAcoondawg (Oct 25, 2006)

brofoster said:


> Secondly why did I open this thread about Sunday hunters.  I expected a good bit of flack, but posted it anyway.



brofoster, good post.  I've never heard nor looked at that approach to the kingdom.  Definately something I will share with others, that'll help somebody.  

I pulled the above quote just to say it is a shame that Christians have to convince other Christians to come to church.  And those Christians that do go to church shouldn't have to "expect a good bit of flack" when stating that Christians should go to Church.  After all they have the same Christ in them as I.  I keep seeing posts about judging others and I really don't see that happening.  Now what I do see, the bible tells us that all judgment is given to the Son, read John chapter 5 also found in Romans chapter 8 verse 34.  Point is, all judgement is given to Christ the "Head of the Church" and if you don't have a problem facing the Head of the Church about your church attendance then there is nothing anyone will say on here or anywhere else that will change your mind.  We will all kneel on nothing before Christ in some form of judgement. For those of us saved "the Judgement seat of Christ, aka 'the terror of the Lord'" and for those without Christ the "Great White Throne of Judgement." Several books will be used in judgement the only one we have access to is God's word so it would benefit us all to just trust what it says and keep our opinions/interpretations out of it.


----------



## pfharris1965 (Oct 25, 2006)

*Let me ask...*

what would be wrong with a hunting camp that on Sunday held an early morning gathering to pray before a hunt?  The Bible (at least the one the Baptist preacher I grew up with) says that it is about fellowship in the Lord...I would think it does not matter where this fellowship takes place as long as it happens.  As I understand it, the intent of fellowship is to help one keep their faith strong.

Also, praying on your knees in a closet with no one knowing is also worship...I would say then that praying on your deer stand is worship as well...

I do not think that God will ignore your prayer just because you are not sitting in a church...

I hunt as I chose (which includes Sunday) and I worship as I chose...I tend not to let things created by man through man's "interpretations" of what God wants drive my way of life.


----------



## Double Barrel BB (Oct 25, 2006)

brofoster said:


> First off my job.  I have done things in the Marine Corps that are still classified and that will NEVER be revealed to the public.  If I told you half of what I have been through as a Marine it would leave the average man startled.  Much of it involved making people stop breathing.  I do it with pride, honor, sometimes doubt, but with a strong resolve of self and soul.  I also respect fully anyone else who has done the same.  Believe me, I am been afraid, cried the tears and felt the pain.
> 
> Secondly why did I open this thread about Sunday hunters.  I expected a good bit of flack, but posted it anyway.  Not to stir strife, envoke nay sayers, or with any malice intent.  The scriptures tell me:
> 
> ...



AMEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## duckbill (Oct 25, 2006)

SE.GAcoondawg said:


> the only one we have access to is God's word so it would benefit us all to just trust what it says and keep our opinions/interpretations out of it.




Sorry, but I have to respectfully disagree.  God's Word was designed for us to explore it for ourselves with the power of the Holy Spirit.  You will not convince me that God intended for us(the New Testament Church) to be a bunch of robots.  There are basic fundamentals that we are to adhere to.  The rest is up to us to explore and study.  The more we study, the more we learn about how we, as individuals, can grow as children of God.  Without our own opinions and interpetations, we might as well quote catachisms and pray recited prayers.

I will repeat myself in saying that I believe church attendance is important.  We go there for guidance, fellowship, encouragement, etc.  However, simply attending church will not make you a better Christian.  You have to apply what you learned in church to your personal daily lives or it was just a waste of time.  If you have a healthy relationship with God, in which you talk with Him continually and you are studying His Word daily, then missing church is not an issue.


----------



## leroy (Oct 25, 2006)

brofoster said:


> .  Outside of the church, Christ has no rule over you, because you are not in the kingdom.
> .



I'll have to disagree with you on this point! Everything you see and cannot see is his kingdom. And if your going to say that it is a requirement or a have to, and is a sin not to, then the way I see it you cant pick and choose your excuse for example work or your job there are jobs that dont include Sundays. If you are going to make it "Law" then it has to be followed no matter what. But that is the problem with becoming legalistic.


----------



## patchestc (Oct 25, 2006)

when i was a kid, we went to church every sunday no matter what period.  automatic, routine, boring.  as an adult,  i go when and where it suits me.  if i'm in church 
it's because i choose to be, not because i have to be.
freedom is about choices.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Oct 25, 2006)

I believe the "Church"as we are discussing it...is defined as the collective body of believers, not a physical address with a stepple..

I belive God does call believers to make a regular committment to coorporate worship and assembley

I believe the Sabbath, even though we are no longer under the law, should be kept holy, as the law is still applicable in New testement times.  But now that we have the Holy  Spirit, we are called to greater righteousness than what the Law could afford.  

I believe that missing a Sunday morning is a matter of conviction as to wether it was permissable for a person, and only God knows their heart.  

I will, on occasion, spend a Sunday in the woods, hunting, or traveling back from a hunting trip, maybe once or twice a year..But as Christ is in my heart, I believe we can worship Him anywhere and at any time...

and that most Christians have other areas of their lives that need tending more so than this issue, myself included...i.e.  What are we doing Saturday night, or at the workplace, and then going to church Sunday morning, that has all the non believers equating Christianity with Hypocrisy...sometimes we do more damage to the kingdom by going to church than missing a Sunday here and there...


----------



## leroy (Oct 25, 2006)

FX Jenkins said:


> I believe the "Church"as we are discussing it...is defined as the collective body of believers, not a physical address with a stepple..
> 
> I belive God does call believers to make a regular committment to coorporate worship and assembley
> 
> ...




Good post FX!


----------



## Double Barrel BB (Oct 25, 2006)

*not meant to sound mean.....*

I am talking to the people that say they are Christian, but never or rarely go to Church:

What kind of example are you setting when a "Professed Christian" is not attending Church?

As a Christian, your first and foremost duty is the serve Christ. To put Jesus ahead of everything else.

Anything that comes before Christ is your god. No matter how small or big it is. i.e. Hunting, Fishing, Riding, Sleeping, Movies, TV, Reading, etc.

Jesus may have freed you from Sin, by Salvation, but He did not give you a license to continue to Sin.

I have a good friend that will not go to church because he considers most that go are Hypocrites. He can't seem to get past the point that Church is for glorifying God, not glorifying oneself. WHO CARES WHY EVERYONE ELSE IS THERE!  YOU SHOULD BE THERE!

I have witnessed to this friend several times, and have even gotten him mad at me for saying these things, but someone has to say them, and they are not being said to be mean, it is the truth.

Are you just as big a hypocrite to stay out of church but yet profess that you are a Saved person?

There is no telling how many people that are not Saved but still go to church. Maybe God has just not revealed to them the Truth. But atleast they are some place where they are hearing The Word preached.

Do the Unsaved people prevent you from going to church? Because you think they are hypocrites? Because you think they are Saved, and in all reality they may not be Saved.

No one knows anyone else's Heart, but you can understand someone else's Heart by what they say and do.

If you are a Christian. LEAD BY EXAMPLE! You never know how you being an example might have an affect on those that don't know Christ as their Savior.

Remember, us as Christians are held to a higher standard, that standard is Jesus Christ.

Christian = Christ like.

DB BB


----------



## 60Grit (Oct 25, 2006)

Double Barrel BB said:


> I am talking to the people that say they are Christian, but never or rarely go to Church:
> 
> What kind of example are you setting when a "Professed Christian" is not attending Church?
> 
> ...


 
Sorry to knock this idea, but I do attend, when I can and can readily identify many, many folks that show up religiously on Sunday, who I would consider far from being Christians by definition of the great commision.

That is the primary difference between religion and Christianity. Religion is a repetitious habit believed to benefit the attendant. Christianity has nothing to do with religion.

I know far more people that are religeous but not Christians as they should be for the amount of pew sitting they do.


----------



## Double Barrel BB (Oct 25, 2006)

scooter1 said:


> Sorry to knock this idea, but I do attend, when I can and can readily identify many, many folks that show up religiously on Sunday, who I would consider far from being Christians by definition of the great commision.
> 
> That is the primary difference between religion and Christianity. Religion is a repetitious habit believed to benefit the attendant. Christianity has nothing to do with religion.
> 
> I know far more people that are religeous but not Christians as they should be for the amount of pew sitting they do.



Christianity is a Religion. I do not go to church because I think it will benefit me just by being there, but I do go their because I know by being there it does benefit my knowledge of The Bible, it feeds my soul to hear God's word and the be around people that are there for the same reason.

What you do and say, shows who you are(As Christians and as Non-Christians). To Christians and Non-Christians.

DB BB


----------



## duckbill (Oct 25, 2006)

Double Barrel BB said:


> I am talking to the people that say they are Christian, but never or rarely go to Church:
> 
> What kind of example are you setting when a "Professed Christian" is not attending Church?




Double Barrel BB,
This thread was started by a fellow who was knocking his hunting buddies for missing a church service.  I don't think he was referring to "regular attendance".   I could be wrong, but that's how I perceived it.


----------



## Randy (Oct 25, 2006)

Woodswalker said:


> isn't the internet a great place to hash out our differences, down to the 17 decimal point level.
> 
> thank goodness we've got 300hp SUV's to get us to where we want to go.  Getting there on donkey's back now would probably risk us getting run-over by 21ton dumptrucks.



I swear you're on that stuff!!!


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Oct 25, 2006)

Randy said:


> I swear you're on that stuff!!!


----------



## Hawkeye (Oct 25, 2006)

brofoster said:


> First off my job.  I have done things in the Marine Corps that are still classified and that will NEVER be revealed to the public.  If I told you half of what I have been through as a Marine it would leave the average man startled.  Much of it involved making people stop breathing.  I do it with pride, honor, sometimes doubt, but with a strong resolve of self and soul.  I also respect fully anyone else who has done the same.  Believe me, I am been afraid, cried the tears and felt the pain.
> 
> Secondly why did I open this thread about Sunday hunters.  I expected a good bit of flack, but posted it anyway.  Not to stir strife, envoke nay sayers, or with any malice intent.  The scriptures tell me:
> 
> ...




Huuum I don't know about that brother, teh fact is the apostles continued to keep the Law even until death, and Paul who was the arbitrator against keeping the law is found 84 times in synagogues on teh Sabbath.
Acts 13:14 "on the Sabbath day they went into the synagogue and sat down"
 1

Acts 13:44 "And the next Sabbath nearly the whole city assembled to hear the word of God."
 1

Acts 16:13 "And on the Sabbath day we went outside the gate to a riverside, where we were supposing that there would be a place of prayer; and we sat down and began speaking to the women who had assembled."
 1

Acts 17:2 "And Paul, as his manner was, went in unto them, and three Sabbath days reasoned with them out of the scriptures." 
 3

Acts 18:4,11 "And he reasoned in the synagogue every Sabbath." ... "And he continued there a year and six months, teaching the word of God among them." 
 78 

Grand total of Sabbaths 
 84 Sabbaths


----------



## Randy (Oct 25, 2006)

Woodswalker said:


> Oh, Randy. the war goes on, even when we have one arm tied behind our backs.




What in the heck are you talking about?  Wars, rumors of wars?  This thread is about hunting on Sunday not the end times.

Hands tided behind our backs?  This was not a "love" question?


----------



## BuckinFish (Oct 25, 2006)

WOW a lot of judging goin on here, doesnt sound very christian like to me....but hey, we all judge at some  point...and probably do it everyday without knowing it.  This earth is not heaven...we sin...sometimes we know we are and sometimes we dont, but a lot of it is consisdered sinning because another judged.  I am a Christian, I am going to heaven when i die, BUT i do not go to church on most sundays...not because im hunting (which sometimes i am).  God has a plan for me and I am following it the best I can.  I have found God through years of being alone in the outdoors, as well as speaking to those close to me.  My alone time with God is more important to me than anytime.  As RANDY said he could go sit in a hipocritical place, thats the position i would be in too.  Ill find my church someday, but i wont go EVERY sunday, if its november, i will probably be in a tree.  
If anyone responds to this negatively....remember...you are just as bad a sinner as me because you are judging my relationship with God.


----------



## Double Barrel BB (Oct 25, 2006)

duckbill said:


> Double Barrel BB,
> This thread was started by a fellow who was knocking his hunting buddies for missing a church service.  I don't think he was referring to "regular attendance".   I could be wrong, but that's how I perceived it.



That is why I stated in my post that this is for the ones that rarely go to church or never....

I guess i should have started a new thread.....

Sorry Bro Foster.....didn't mean to hijack your thread....


DB BB


----------



## Double Barrel BB (Oct 25, 2006)

John 7:24
"Judge not according to the appearance, but judge righteous judgment."

DB BB


----------



## Tn_Extreme (Oct 25, 2006)

I see a disturbong attitude in some of these posts.

Some people seem to beloeve they are actually doing God a favor when they attend church.

If we  have trouble seeing the need to set aside a couple of hours on Sunday morning to worship God and get sporitual guidance by a God cle dprecher I wuld say we also arent praying as we should, rdin our Bible as we should, witnessing aswe should, etc , etc.

The deeper we study and learn about God and the BIble the more we see how wretched and depraved we are.  That should make us want to assemble and study, and get others to come and hear the word of God, not try and justify why we dont need to go to church.

"For God chose the foolishness of preaching to save sinners"


----------



## Flash (Oct 25, 2006)

In light of the verse "not forsaking the assembly......"  How many times can a Christian miss services, by choice,  (not talking about work, death in family, sickness etc) before they sin against God???    

(yes I have missed to go hunting, fishing, shopping etc.)


----------



## pfharris1965 (Oct 25, 2006)

*...*



Flash said:


> How many times can a Christian miss services, by choice, (not talking about work, death in family, sickness etc) before they sin against God???


 
IMHO, only God can answer that for you...any answer from man would be speculation only...the same as any interpretation of the scripture...


----------



## 60Grit (Oct 25, 2006)

1Cr 14:33 For God is not [the author] of confusion, but of peace, as in all churches of the saints. 

Churches is the key word there


When paul was speaking to the Corinthians, was he not referring to the six churches of the world in geographic terms, as bodies of people that believed in each of those areas?

Not a physical building. Archeologically speaking, from that period, the term church did not represent a building, synagogue filled that roll.

When speaking, or preaching as it was for Christianity, from Jesus day forward, all did so primarily wherever a crowd would gather to listen. Usually in the out of doors.

Remember, "wherever two or more are gathered."


----------



## Flash (Oct 25, 2006)

pfharris1965 said:


> IMHO, only God can answer that for you...any answer from man would be speculation only...the same as any interpretation of the scripture...



If it is a sin at the 157th time wouldn't it be on the first??


----------



## pfharris1965 (Oct 25, 2006)

*...*



Flash said:


> If it is a sin at the 157th time wouldn't it be on the first??


 
I would "speculate" and say "yes"...just like murder or (to lighten it up a bit) coveting...you do not get to do it a few times before it is a sin...it is a sin once and for all...

But then I am no Biblical scholar (a term I use loosely for I have never met one that was immediately apparent in 41 years)...though, I do say that our sins are forgiven through the Blood of Christ from what I was taught in the Baptist church for at least a 3rd of my life.  All we have to do is accept the forgiveness and the Saviour...

I do not think God will deny you everlasting Salvation for hunting during a church service...


----------



## pfharris1965 (Oct 25, 2006)

*Yep...*



scooter1 said:


> Remember, "wherever two or more are gathered."


 
That would be fellowship and worship...IMHO...excellent post


----------



## Flash (Oct 25, 2006)

pfharris1965 said:


> I would "speculate" and say "yes"...just like murder or (to lighten it up a bit) coveting...you do not get to do it a few times before it is a sin...it is a sin once and for all...  Well said
> 
> ...though, I do say that our sins are forgiven through the Blood of Christ from what I was taught in the Baptist church for at least a 3rd of my life.  All we have to do is accept the forgiveness and the Saviour...
> 
> I do not think God will deny you everlasting Salvation for hunting during a church service...



 Agree fully


----------



## Tn_Extreme (Oct 25, 2006)

pharris,

The Bible says to "*study* to show thyself approved"...not to *speculate* to show thyself approved.

God made it simple enough that the blind could see it, the deaf could hear it.  The Bible says we can be sure of our salvation...not speculate about it.


----------



## pfharris1965 (Oct 25, 2006)

*...*



Tn_Extreme said:


> The Bible says we can be sure of our salvation...not speculate about it.


 
It was not Salvation nor the concept thereof that I say is speculation...that is cut and dried and plainly stated...it is all the grey matter upon which mere mankind pontificates about that is the issue.


----------



## Tn_Extreme (Oct 25, 2006)

There is no "grey matter" in the Bible.  It is either black or white, life or death, saved or lost. There is no in between with God.


Expound on what you see as "Grey matter".


----------



## pfharris1965 (Oct 25, 2006)

*...*



Tn_Extreme said:


> Expound on what you see as "Grey matter".


 
The mere question posed in this thread is one example...

You could put 10 preachers in a room and get 10 different answers...to this question or many many more.

If you do not get my point then you never will and we will have to agree to disagree...I am glad for you if you know for a fact what God meant with every thing stated in the Bible...you are indeed unique IF that is the case...you should start a TV show...

Ahhh...nevermind...we could debate this all night but my beer is getting hot while I type...(A man must have priorities! )


----------



## Tn_Extreme (Oct 25, 2006)

I can handle someone with differing views on petty matter ssuch as slight differences in trabslating a certain verse, etc, etc,

But when it comes to the Gospel message, I cant accept anything but what the Bible says.

BTW..I dont drink alcohol....but that us another thread.


----------



## Todd E (Oct 25, 2006)

This subject has been debated, hashed over, mushed through, and whatever else many times over; here in this forum. Sometimes, I'm amazed and amused by the info posted about it.


Ya'll can cover it by calling hunting "Praise and Worship" time with God or calling it "quiet" time with God......or whatever. If you allow hunting to be your ever consuming, gotta do it, gotta have it "fix", just can't do without it,....Sunday event.........you're putting it before God. 

He is a jealous God and says there will be no gods before Him. Please, don't say hunting doesn't become a god to folks. Evidence proves otherwise!!


----------



## pfharris1965 (Oct 26, 2006)

*Yeah...*



Todd E said:


> This subject has been debated, hashed over, mushed through, and whatever else many times over; here in this forum. Sometimes, I'm amazed and amused by the info posted about it.
> 
> 
> Ya'll can cover it by calling hunting "Praise and Worship" time with God or calling it "quiet" time with God......or whatever. If you allow hunting to be your ever consuming, gotta do it, gotta have it "fix", just can't do without it,....Sunday event.........you're putting it before God.
> ...


 
I ain't covering nothing...if a man's spiritiuality and relationship with God is not valid when he is alone and talking to God whether in a closet or on a deerstand or in traffic on the way to work then WOW! have I ever been wrong about religion...

Oh and I guess I could see where a group of hunters praying together before a morning hunt would NEVER be considered worship... 

I guess no one ever sits in church during service and thinks about other things they would like to be doing (e.g., golf, fishing, etc)...

I hunt on Sunday's and I do not attend a church regularly...that is a choice I made...NO WHERE that I am aware does the Bible ever contain a directive that you have to be in a church to worship or praise God...I am saved and a born again believer in Jesus Christ and I DO NOT sit in judgement of my fellow man as we have also seen many, many times on this forum...oh and I am amazed and amused at how prevalent this practice is on here as well...

To close, do you ever wonder what the original books of the Bible looked like before passing through century after century of interpretation and translation by MAN?!?


----------



## Jody Hawk (Oct 26, 2006)

Todd E said:


> This subject has been debated, hashed over, mushed through, and whatever else many times over; here in this forum. Sometimes, I'm amazed and amused by the info posted about it.
> 
> 
> Ya'll can cover it by calling hunting "Praise and Worship" time with God or calling it "quiet" time with God......or whatever. If you allow hunting to be your ever consuming, gotta do it, gotta have it "fix", just can't do without it,....Sunday event.........you're putting it before God.
> ...




Well Hallelujah, somebody finally nailed it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You are exactly right Todd.  I've hunted on Sundays lots of times, but I wasn't living my life for the Lord and I was putting everything else ahead of him. As I said earlier, when God is truly in your heart, you won't want to miss a Sunday service to go and sit in a tree stand. There ain't nobody here that loves hunting anymore than I do but I figure Christ died for me, least I can do is give him a few hours on Sunday.


----------



## Tn_Extreme (Oct 26, 2006)

Jody Hawk said:


> when God is truly in your heart, you won't want to miss a Sunday service to go and sit in a tree stand. .



Amen.


----------



## duckbill (Oct 26, 2006)

Jody Hawk said:


> As I said earlier, when God is truly in your heart, you won't want to miss a Sunday service to go and sit in a tree stand.




SO, for those of us who have missed Sunday service to go  hunting, we did not have God truly in our heart?  

Talk about divine wisdom.  How were you blessed with this gift of knowing what is on another man's heart?  It must be the same wisdom TN Extreme has.  

Sorry, fellows but none of us are QUALIFIED to make those judgements.  When we all get to Heaven, it will become clear to us.  God has said He will reveal everything to us.  Until then, we are to accept the fact that there are some things left unclear.  The salvation message IS clear .


----------



## Spotlite (Oct 26, 2006)

I guess this a little off topic, but I see alot of people saying they dont go to church because of hipocrits, sinners on the pew and so forth. But aint these same type people sitting next to you everywhere else you go, you dont let them keep you out of the stores and cafes do you?


----------



## Randy (Oct 26, 2006)

For those who go on Sunday and don't hunt.  Do you go every other time the doors are open?  Why not?  No difference.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Oct 26, 2006)

Randy said:


> For those who go on Sunday and don't hunt.  Do you go every other time the doors are open?  Why not?  No difference.



If I ain't working, I'm there. Sunday mornings, Sunday evenings and Wednesday nights. Some of our best services have been on Wednesday nights.


----------



## Spotlite (Oct 26, 2006)

Randy said:


> For those who go on Sunday and don't hunt.  Do you go every other time the doors are open?  Why not?  No difference.



Your exactly right, no difference.


----------



## Randy (Oct 26, 2006)

Jody Hawk said:


> If I ain't working, I'm there.



That's great.  I guess God is tugging at your heart to quit that job so you can go every Wednesday too?


----------



## Jody Hawk (Oct 26, 2006)

Randy said:


> That's great.  I guess God is tugging at your heart to quit that job so you can go every Wednesday too?



God blessed me with that job. A job is a necessity, hunting ain't. If I ever feel that he's leading me to quit, I will.


----------



## Randy (Oct 26, 2006)

Jody Hawk said:


> God blessed me with that job. A job is a necessity, hunting ain't. If I ever feel that he's leading me to quit, I will.



Jody, don't take it personally although I was using you as an example.  Bottom line is we all have "reasons" for what we do whether we go to church every time the door is open or not.  The problem with this issue of wheather you are wrong by not going to church on Sunday is a "man" thing.  Not a "God" thing.  Nobody knows everybody's heart except for God.  If a man feels led to church on Sunday great.  If he feels led to the woods on Sunday, that is fine too.  Only that Man and God knows his heart.  God blessed me with a job where I have to work every day except Saturday and Sunday.  I don't have days off during the week.  So I have to hunt on Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## groundhawg (Oct 26, 2006)

Randy said:


> For those who go on Sunday and don't hunt.  Do you go every other time the doors are open?  Why not?  No difference.



No difference which is why I am there if I am not in the hospital.


----------



## GAGE (Oct 26, 2006)

Oh forget it!


----------



## redwards (Oct 26, 2006)

Randy said:


> ....So I have to hunt on Saturday and Sunday.


"Have to hunt"....or...."Choose to hunt"?


----------



## Randy (Oct 26, 2006)

redwards said:


> "Have to hunt"....or...."Choose to hunt"?



If I want to hunt, I have to hunt then.  But you are right, I don't have to do anything but live or die.


----------



## groundhawg (Oct 26, 2006)

Randy said:


> God blessed me with a job where I have to work every day except Saturday and Sunday.  I don't have days off during the week.  So I have to hunt on Saturday and Sunday.



I work Monday to Friday, all day, every weekday, so if I hunt during the weekend it has to be on Saturday.  I CHOOSE not to hunt on Sunday so I can be in church.  It is what I WANT to do not what I have to do.

What do you do on Sundays when you are not hunting?  If there is not a hunting season open or the weather is to bad to go hunting how do you spend your Sundays then?

Those two questions above are not addressed at Randy, I would like to see the answers from everyone/anyone who is a Christian and does not attend church regular.  What are your reasons/excuses when you are not hunting?


----------



## Randy (Oct 26, 2006)

I don't have a church.  If I am not hunting with God, I am fishing with Him.  We also talk on wednesday nights too.  In fact, we talk every night.


----------



## Tn_Extreme (Oct 26, 2006)

duckbill said:


> SO, for those of us who have missed Sunday service to go  hunting, we did not have God truly in our heart?
> 
> Talk about divine wisdom.  How were you blessed with this gift of knowing what is on another man's heart?  It must be the same wisdom TN Extreme has.
> 
> Sorry, fellows but none of us are QUALIFIED to make those judgements.  When we all get to Heaven, it will become clear to us.  God has said He will reveal everything to us.  Until then, we are to accept the fact that there are some things left unclear.  The salvation message IS clear .



The Bible is clear as well.  When God is first in your life , your service to him will be first.

If you can ut sitting in a deer stand over worshipping him, true worship as the New Testament church wa sfounded upon then something is wrong.

Thats what the Bible says..   We cant argue with Gods word.


----------



## duckbill (Oct 26, 2006)

Tn_Extreme said:


> The Bible is clear as well.  When God is first in your life , your service to him will be first.
> 
> If you can ut sitting in a deer stand over worshipping him, true worship as the New Testament church wa sfounded upon then something is wrong.
> 
> Thats what the Bible says..   We cant argue with Gods word.




Sorry big fellow, but we are just going to have to disagree on this one.  I appreciate you pointing out the fact that somethings wrong.  I'm humbled by your superior knowledge of the Bible.  Thousands of pastors and Bible scholars could use you on their staff.   It's a good thing we have you to straighten us all out.


----------



## Flash (Oct 26, 2006)

I thought the verse said don't forsake assembling together? If it doesn't mean we should go to church what does it mean??


----------



## duckbill (Oct 26, 2006)

Flash said:


> I thought the verse said don't forsake assembling together? If it doesn't mean we should go to church what does it mean??




Well, how often are we to assemble?  1hr, 4hrs, 1 day, twice  in one day, 2 days, 3 times a week, 5 days a week, once a month, once a year?  
Maybe we should do it like the original Church that we read about in the New Testament.  If I'm not mistaken it was an all day affair.  I bet that would put a damper on NFL football and lunch at the Cracker Barrel.


----------



## kudzumotorsports (Oct 26, 2006)

Guess I'm in trouble... .with my six day work weeks  sometimes I can only hunt on sunday.


----------



## Randy (Oct 27, 2006)

We could all be better christians.  We could go to church every time the door is open.  We could not judge others. We could try and turn others to Christ rather than run them off by telling them they are wrong.  And I am just as guilty as the rest.  How many have noticed that the Pastors on this forum have not responded?  You recon they know something about being a christian that the rest of us don't?  I know I feel wrong about even getting in this conversation now.

You guys have a good weekend, talk to God in church on Sunday or in the stand all weekend, I could care less one way or the other as long as you do it.


----------



## Wild Turkey (Oct 27, 2006)

I think religion is between a man and god. However you feel that is accomplished on your own behalf is fine with me. However, when you inflict your views and opinions on me we have a problem. You worship your way and ill worship mine, if these paths never meet that will be fine.
Personally I dont need to be in a church with a support group to worship. In a tree, bailing hay, mowing the grass, or even milking cows works for me just fine. And you wont find me knocking on your door telling you that you are going to wordydirtywordydirtywordydirtywordydirty if you dont join my church.


----------



## pfharris1965 (Oct 27, 2006)

*...*



Wild Turkey said:


> I think religion is between a man and god. However you feel that is accomplished on your own behalf is fine with me. However, when you inflict your views and opinions on me we have a problem. You worship your way and ill worship mine, if these paths never meet that will be fine.
> Personally I dont need to be in a church with a support group to worship. In a tree, bailing hay, mowing the grass, or even milking cows works for me just fine. And you wont find me knocking on your door telling you that you are going to wordydirtywordydirtywordydirtywordydirty if you dont join my church.


 
Excellent post...!    Agree 100%


----------



## Flash (Oct 27, 2006)

duckbill said:


> Well, how often are we to assemble?  1hr, 4hrs, 1 day, twice  in one day, 2 days, 3 times a week, 5 days a week, once a month, once a year?
> "assembling" to me means on a regular basis of some type
> 
> Maybe we should do it like the original Church that we read about in the New Testament.  If I'm not mistaken it was an all day affair.  I was thinking it was every day not all day
> ...



  Request others input on the verse.


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN (Oct 27, 2006)

if we was in church all day long havin meetin then thats just fine by me.  cant tell you how many times its been after 2 or even 3 before we get out.  we dont have a set way of doing things.  when the lord leaves we do our best to leave.  but as long as he is there we will do our best to be there.  sure ill go grab a bite to eat after church sometimes but if i was required to be there all day by God then by all means i would have no trouble with it.  i usually make no plans for sunday other than going to church and spending time with family.  do i always go to church like i should,  absolutley not.  but i do make a conscious effort.


----------



## brofoster (Oct 27, 2006)

Ladies and Gentlemen,

     We have some good dialogue going here and I appreciate all of the feedback from everyone.  This thing is bigger than all of us.  God is in heaven and we are on the earth trying to get to where he is.  Arguing amost ourselves solves nothing, but we are supposed to discuss such things.

Isa 1:18 ¶ Come now, and let us reason together, saith the LORD: though your sins be as scarlet, they shall be as white as snow; though they be red like crimson, they shall be as wool.

I always ask people, "how do you know you are right if you never challenge what you believe in?"  "How do you learn anything if you are unwilling to listen to anyone else?"

Sort of reminds me of the verses to an old song:

You never mentioned him to me,
you helped me not the light to see.

You lead me day by day, and new I was astray
but never mentioned him to me.  

Regardless of how you think of me, how your views differ, belive me when I say that I am only trying to do what thus saith the Lord.  

With that being said and back to the issue of church.  I don't claim to be the sharpest tool in the box, but I try to be a learned man when it comes to the scriptures.  The Church is the most unique institution there is. IT IS A SPIRITUAL AND RELGIOUS ESTABLISHMENT AT THE SAME TIME.  Someone made a post about being spirtual and not religious.  First of all at the first thing that God did after creating man was give him a spirit or soul.  Any kind of reverance man gives to God is religous.  Now let's look at the word church for those that do not attend.

  The word church in it's original Greek form is written "Ekklesia".  This term means "the called out".  People are called out and not buildings.  The church is the people "the called out", and not the building.  Therefore we do not go to church we go to worship.  I understand that fully and didn't bother it to much because it might confuse the novist.  

Now back to the "church" which is "the called out".  The big question is this, What are we called out for or to do?"

This is where the word "sanctified" comes in.

Actually you need to read the entire chapter because it is beautiful.  

You see, yes we can and do serve and pray and believe in God while alone everyday and in the treestand, but we are also called to have the oneness that Jesus prayed for.  

If you don't attend service, that oneness and carrying out the mission of the sanctified is done.  In the book of Acts we read,

Act 2:44 And all that believed were together, and had all things common;

In the first church, the believers went from house to house worshipping and they did it TOGETHER!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Act 4:32 And the multitude of them that believed were of one heart and of one soul: neither said any [of them] that ought of the things which he possessed was his own; but they had all things common.

You see when we come together in worship there are several things that happen.  We don't sit there like robots,  and when attendance becomes just a check in the box, you're lost anyway, GO HUNTING BECAUSE YOU'RE WASTING YOUR TIME!

In service we:
1.  Sing
2.  Pray
3.  Give of our means
4.  Take communion
5.  Listen to the word
6.  Encourage and edify each other
7.  Pray for each other
8.  Share the fellowship like the early christians did

I could go on and on.  You can not do these things if you never assemble as we are commanded to do.  Yes God does know your heart, and if it is not leading you to obedience through love, you need to check it.  I would be lying if I said I have made it to every service.  Sometimes I even played hooky.  That was when I was a babe in Christ, drinking milk.  Now I have matured and desire to be fed the meat of the word.  

The word tells me the Sabbath is no longer relevant to us.  I know Jesus and the disciples taught and kept the Sabbath, and they should have.  They were Jewish.  Once grace and truth come about and the establishment of the Church, the Sabbath goes out the window and you never hear of it again, and rightfully so as Jesus has fulfilled all of the Law.

Now again we can reason, and say all of the things God knows but let's debate the scripture and not unfounded thoughts, feelings, and emotions.


----------



## 60Grit (Oct 27, 2006)

Brofoster,

I like your thinking and logic on the approach and response you have given to this thread you got started. 

I did notice a whole lot of scripture quoters that didn't bother to relate what I call partial scripture to the story or context behind the book it came from. It is easy to take one sentence out of a paragraph and apply it to your situation to try and win an argument. It is only when the whole paragraph is revealed that the bucket don't hold water.

One thing I did notice missing in this entire thread is everyones desire to save their own soul. If you are truly saved you are too busy walking the walk, and trying to save others to worry about yourself. Your destiny is set.

Great thread, thanks for getting it out in the "Light".


----------



## duckbill (Oct 29, 2006)

BroFoster,
I appreciate the discussion as well.  Some of my comments have been from the opposite side of the table from you.  The reason for that is in your opening post you said that your buddies were "believers".  I assume this means they were saved.  You finished the post with this statement:


> My Marine bud still had a doe smoking in the bed of my truck and was willing to compromise his soul to go hunting. I told him good luck and I hope Jesus doesn't come back while your are in the stand instead of church.



This implies that you feel he would not get into Heaven if he missed church one Sunday.  That is what sparked most of the debate.
I have a hunch that you didn't mean that, but that's certainly how it appears.  I also would guess that you have genuine concern for your hunting buddies and us(on Woody's).  I feel like your heart is in the place for sure.

I feel that church attendance is important for us as Christians.  I do not, however, feel that we are punished for missing a few. 

Take care and God bless


----------



## elfiii (Oct 31, 2006)

Brofoster your threads are undoubtedly some of the best on here and your posts are well reasoned and intellectually challenging, and your scriptural research unmatched, except by maybe Striper Addict.

I am mindful of your admonition to go to church, and I do so when compelled, but do not believe for a minute a just and merciful God will deny my entry to Heaven solely on my attendance record in church.

Surely Bible study and communal worship are elemental parts of being a devout Christian, but acts are equally important. God sees all these things, and knows our hearts. Worship inside a building, with other brothers and sisters in Christ has its purpose and is commanded. That being said, worship inside a building is not the only form of worship acceptible and pleasing to God.

As I said in my original post, keeping the Sabbath does not make up for not keeping God in front of all else the other six days.

God Bless you Gunny. You are matchless.


----------



## BKA (Oct 31, 2006)

This thread has reminded me of why I stopped attending church!  I guess nothing has changed!


----------



## THREEJAYS (Nov 11, 2006)

IF YOU TAKE A COAL OUT OF THE FIRE WHAT HAPPENS TO IT? MAY BE I'M DIFFERENT BUT WHEN I HUNT MOST OF THE TIME I'M THINKING ABOUT HUNTING. HEB.10-25 SAYS IT BEST.


----------

